# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الجمال والأناقة >  >  اعلان

## ام ديار

ذوقواورق عنب الذيذ وشيز كيك وكشري وفطائر وعدس ومتبل وتبولة وحمص وانواع حشوات السمبوسة وعجينة فلافل القديح وهريسة ومنفورة لسفرة ام البنين وبيتزا وزعتر ودجاج مشوي [
http://hh7.net/Apr6/hh7.net_13038624445.jpg

----------

عفاف الهدى (05-12-2011)

----------


## ام ديار

ماشاء اللة

----------


## ام ديار

ماشاء اللة

----------


## ليلاس

الله يعطيك آلف عآآآفية ..~

----------


## ام ديار

اللة يعافيك حبيبتي

----------


## ام ديار

يالتوفيق يارب

----------


## ام ديار

موفقين يارب

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يرزقش بحق محمد واله

----------


## ام ديار

ويرزقش يارب  ....................

----------


## ام ديار

ذوقواورق عنب الذيذ وشيز كيك  وبسبوسة وكنافةوكشري وفطائر وعدس ومتبل وتبولة وحمص وانواع حشوات السمبوسة وعجينة فلافل القديح وهريسة ومنفورة لسفرة ام البنين وبيتزا وزعتر ودجاج مشوي رقمي 0500631938[
http://hh7.net/Apr6/hh7.net_13038624445.jpg

----------


## ام ديار

....................................

----------


## ام ديار

ماشاء اللة ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ام ديار



----------


## ام ديار

ماشاء اللة l

----------


## ام ديار

///////////////////////////

----------


## ام ديار

ماشاء اللة

----------


## ام ديار

................................................

----------


## ام ديار

ليش يابنات ماتردوا

----------


## ام ديار

اللهم صلي على محمد والة محمد

----------


## ام ديار



----------


## ام ديار

................................

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وال محمد 
موفقه يا  أم ديار
لكن لو بغينا نطلب كيف نقدم الطلب 
والشبكة ما ترضى بوضع الأرقام
كيييييييييييف التصرف
وبغيت أسئل قبل كم يوم نقدم طلب 
وكييييييييف التوصيل
مشكوره حبيبتي على دا الطرح الحلو
والله يجيب لش رزق*

----------


## ام ديار

امممممممممممممممممم

----------


## ام ديار

..................................

----------


## ام ديار

ماشاء اللة .....................

----------


## ام ديار

......................................

----------


## السيـدة

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
موفقة يا أم ديار
الله يفتح لش والينا ولجميع المؤمنين باب رزق واسع من الرزق الحلال الطيب
اضم صوتي لحبي عترة محمد لو بغينا نطلب كيف نتصل فيش وعشان نعطي رقمش لقرايبنا
تقبلي تحياتي

----------


## ام ديار

اللو يوفق الجميع

----------


## ام ديار

ماشاء اللة ..................................................  .........

----------


## ام ديار

ماشاء اللة

----------


## ام ديار

ز.................................................  .......

----------

